# Americans seem to be getting shafted with car prices in comparison to Canadians.



## maverick16 (Jul 24, 2018)

I was checking Audi TTRS prices and noticed something odd, they are selling for the same price in Canada and the USA, even though the Canadian dollar is only worth 0.75 cents US.
Quite the shaft for Americans.
One example both are selling at around $66,500, so with today's exchange rate of 1.33, the Canadian car should be selling at around $89,000.
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/746756487/overview/

https://www.autotrader.ca/a/audi/tt...owCpo&ncse=no&orup=1_17_17&pc=V5K 1A5&sprx=-1

I wonder if it would be worth it or legal for Americans to pick up a Canadian car???


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*It's been discussed on several car forums*

Do a search. There are multiple issues. First, you will have to pay a 5% GST on any new vehicle sale, even if you don't live in Canada. Then the dealer has to give you all the necessary documents to prove it passes US, and maybe your state's, safety and emission requirements just to get through customs and then for state registration. Most manufacturers do their best to prevent cross-border shopping. When they find out this has happened, i.e. taking it to a US dealer for any service, the manufacturer financially penalizes the offending Canada dealer for the sale. Then you have financing issues. Doubtful the dealer will finance someone in the US where it will be more difficult to get the owner if you default and they may not take your car in trade if it does not meet Canada requirements.

Bottom line is it is not illegal if you jump through the right hoops, but its nowhere as easy as calling up a US dealer for a quick internet sale. The manufacturer will likely hammer the selling dealership even though they did nothing illegal except maybe violate the terms of service of their dealership contract with the manufacturer.


----------

